# new homes



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Just curious, how is everyone, who has accidental litters, able to find no-snake homes for the little ones? How do you screen the homes and do you take rats back if needed?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I am fantastic, as are the dozen fuzzy blurs running around the cage in my room.  I am positive all the babes will live long, snake-chow free lives. I am giving them back to the breeder who supplies the details-neglecting pet shop with rats. They actually kept 7 week old male and female rat siblings together *smacks head*. I have no power over the little guys once the breeder has them.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

And won't the breeder pass them on to the same (or a similar) pet store? 
I think it's a real challenge to find people who love rats as much as we do. I'm trying to find good homes for the little ones I have to give up, but I have to consider the possibility that some might indirectly end up in a snake...


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yikes. I didn't think of that. *bites nails* I think I'll contact a few other breeders and the human society. Updates later on.


----------

